# Jacksonville trio sentenced in federal steroid distribution case



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2018)

*Jacksonville trio sentenced in federal steroid distribution case* - Bodybuilder and supplier conspired to distribute steroids, prosecutors say
By Garrett Pelican - Digital executive producer
Posted: 1:55 PM, July 02, 2018

JACKSONVILLE, Fla. - A Jacksonville bodybuilder and his dealer have been sentenced to prison time for their roles in an illegal steroid distribution ring, the U.S. Justice Department announced Monday.

Donald McCloud Long, 51, was sentenced to 18 months in federal prison for conspiracy to illegally distribute anabolic steroids. Supplier Gregory Allen Baker, 30, received three years in federal prison for conspiracy and money laundering charges.

 Donald and Sarah Long -- who was sentenced to 42 months probation, including a year of house arrest, for her role in the operation -- pleaded guilty in January, while Baker previously entered a guilty plea in February 2017, according to the U.S. Attorney's Office.

According to court records, the Longs provided personal training clients with anabolic steroids and human growth hormone from January 2013 through September 2016. As part of the program, they also gave clients directions on dosages to prepare for bodybuilding contests and other competitions.

Prosecutors said Baker imported steroids and HGH from China, manufactured them into consumable products branded under the "AxioLabs" label and supplied them to the Longs' clients, among others. Once the operation came under federal scrutiny, Baker rebranded the products as "Razors Edge."

In sentencing the trio, U.S. District Judge Brian Davis also ordered the Longs to forfeit $250,000 they made from the operation. Baker was ordered to surrender several vehicles -- including a 2015 Range Rover Sport and a 2008 Cadillac Escalade -- and more than $160,000 in proceeds.

This case, which led to the convictions of eight others, was part of "Operation Total Package," a joint effort by the DEA, IRS, Immigrations and Customs Enforcement, Customs and Border Patrol, the Jacksonville Sheriff's Office, Jacksonville Beach Police, and Green Cove Springs Police.

*Source:* https://www.news4jax.com/news/jacksonville-trio-sentenced-in-federal-steroid-distribution-case


----------



## BadGas (Jul 3, 2018)

from 2013


----------

